# I have some beautiful pigeons for adoption



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

If anyone is interested please let me know~! I am in kingston ontario! I can get more pictures

Most of them are very unique and beautiful birds with all kinds of colors! 

All are exceptional flyers and let out to fly every day and extremely loyal 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlPzBT-PxYU&feature=channel_page

1 is pair of homers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8eIvOcjIH0&NR=1

A few are starlings and archangels i think 

THese are just for pets to enjoy flying and feeding, i have trained them to eat out of my hand! Lots of fun to watch fly in the air


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

do you have any cock fancys black & whites?


----------



## B.Pigeons (Feb 21, 2009)

still have them?


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

nope all gone  except for one i could not part with lol


----------



## B.Pigeons (Feb 21, 2009)

i'll take them we just built a coop.
and i need more birds to put in there.


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

THey all found a nice home to be adopted at at with a huge barn but today when i looked out my bedroom window i saw 3 of them came back! The person lived 100 miles from me! lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

They probably got out by accident or unless the individual let them lose, did you notify him about the birds that came back to you?


----------



## scuba0095 (May 23, 2006)

Yeah i told her i am a bit upset how careless she was because 3 got out who knows how many of the birds got loose? Its sad because they wont be able to come back and find me! I PREY its only these 3 that got out and were lucky they just happen to be homers.... 

I am waiting for her response..


----------

